# OFRF Gear RTA



## CraigPortalZA (30/8/20)

Do any shops have stock of the OFRF Gear RTA? Looking mainly for Gunmetal or Black ones if possible.


----------



## Sir Vape (31/8/20)

Hi there we have a few of these coming in soon. Oldie but a goodie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

